# Trail Cam Pics



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

The trail cameras have been a lot of fun this year here are a couple pics ya'll may enjoy.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

NICE variety! 

Question - did you build that little watering hole? Never thought of doing that but weather you did or didn't it looks like it's paid off to have it there.


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

Ya, it took an hour or two to build then a few weeks for the animals to catch on but it's turned out to be a good little spot.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there. what brand of camra are you using ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are really cool. I almost bought a trail camera today, but for some reason decided against it. :x


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool stuff!


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

It's a Moultrie Game Spy. With all the time combined I've had it up in below 0 temperature, snow, rain etc. for probably more than 150 days. I've never had any problems with it and I've never changed the batteries. Last time I changed the card the battery tested at 50% still. It uses 6 D-Cell batteries and has an IR flash. I have loved it. My buddy has one just like it his flash did stop working but other than that has performed as well as mine. We are looking to get more with just a regular flash.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay for it ?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah i love my moultrie. they are cheap and are well worth it. the battery life is awesome, but sorry to say after it gets below 50 it crashes pretty fast  atleast thats what i have found. 
thats some cool pics! how'd ya make the watering hole?


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

When you built that spot was there already water and you just built it to pool up or did you build it and it filled in with rain?


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

We've hunted that area for a long time, the elk cross this spot all the time, there is a little spring but usually dries up about this time of year so in early June my buddy and I went just built a dam with rocks and filled the cracks with mud and grass/weed roots and scraped out the head where the water comes in. We were pretty proud of it. Hopefully the water lasts a little longer. I will throw some pics in of the day we built it.

I actually run an online website selling archery gear so I was able to get my camera from my supplier at cost. This model with the IR flash goes for about $200, the ones with the regular flash are half that. We don't yet sell the cameras on the site but if anyone needs one I would be willing to help you out.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's some swift thinking on that water hole. Looks like you did a sound job and it's paying off.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Unbelievable pics. Great when the work you put in pays off like that, bonus if you bring home an animal!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that pretty cool.Looks like all of the hard work is paying off. Hope you can bag something over it this year.Thanks for the info on the camras.


----------

